# This is questions for expert.



## Slateman (Mar 13, 2005)

In Thailand on Pukhet in Orchit nursery owner had aquarium with this small snakes. He claimed to colect them from orchids in nursery and he claimed that they are venomous.
Anybody know?


----------



## skunk (Mar 13, 2005)

i dont know but dude, do u really write like that ? :shock:


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 13, 2005)

looks like a cobra of some sort but i chould very well be wrong which is most likely


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 13, 2005)

> do u really write like that ?


thats slateman inglish


----------



## Dicco (Mar 13, 2005)

Definately not a Cobra, It's a colubrid most likely, I doubt it would have very potent venom if any at all.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 13, 2005)

skunk said:


> i dont know but dude, do u really write like that ? :shock:


LOL unfortunately yes skunk.

By the way, do you smell like skunk :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: This is questions for expert.*



Dicco said:


> Definately not a Cobra, It's a colubrid most likely, I doubt it would have very potent venom if any at all.


Dicco I agree with you. It looked to me like some colubrid , tree snake. It was about 2.5 foot long


----------



## Dicco (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: This is questions for expert.*

I've posted the pic on another site with some experienced people from overseas, maybe they'll identify our mystery snake


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: This is questions for expert.*

Do I have to be an expert?? lol cos I'm far from it! Can I have a punt in saying it looks an awful lot like a weird colour phase of a golden or common tree snake. Just a guess :wink:


----------



## skunk (Mar 13, 2005)

lol slateman, i dont stink. eventho i might have today coz it was so bloody hot !!!! 8)


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a Colubrid so obviously harmless, probably some sort of Elaphe (ratsnake), do you have a better photo ?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2005)

Brodie said &%*^$&(%%%(%%&^*^$#*^%^(&_(&_(&%$$#^$#@^^$$$^*$**$^*$*^$*^

I know the rules but please don't shoot the messenger this once :lol: :wink:


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm loading the gun now greebo :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 13, 2005)

hehehehe and he also said *^^**%($(^^$($^($$($$(&$(&$$#$%@#[email protected]$^*^* :wink: (I'm quiet now - :lol: Don't shoot me please )


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure what is meant by whipsnake, they are usually Ahaetulla which are very different to that snake and are pretty well harmless. Could be Boiga sp maybe cynodon but the head looks too narrow ?


----------



## Tommo (Mar 13, 2005)

doubt its a bioga


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

whip snakes are found in aussie arnt they?








LoL one for brodes


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a Thailand Orchid Snake to me.


----------



## instar (Mar 14, 2005)

No idea, but keep posting the pics please. What a placid green iguana too, I hope it was sold as a pet!


----------



## Hickson (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree it looks like a colubrid, but they can be very venomous too (look at Boomslangs). I'm thinking possibly one of the Beauty Snakes, also called Trinket Snakes?



Hix


----------



## deano351 (Mar 14, 2005)

> Looks like a Thailand Orchid Snake to me


lol
I'll pay that one


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry guys, this is best picture from all of them.
It was taken through a glass. We will see what experts from his other group will say.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 14, 2005)

After having a bit of a look around, I think it's probably one of the Asian Keelbacks, probably the Rednecked Keelback _(Rhabdophis subminiatus) _which includes Thailand in it's distribution. While the colouring seems to vary somewhat, it is characterised by the red neck, and often has the black teardrop.











My first idea of a Beauty Snake I've abandoned as they all have a stripe behind the eye.



Hix


----------



## Slateman (Mar 14, 2005)

Looks like you are spot on Hix.
The smaller picture looks exactly like what I have seen.


----------



## Tommo (Mar 14, 2005)

ok, heres the word from afew experts...

the snake whos head is in the photo is a keelback, Rhabdophis subminiatus as Hix said, but the tail in the photo is probably from a Ptyas korros, a species of ratsnake.


----------



## Retic (Mar 14, 2005)

Ptyas korros are the most evil tempered demons to ever wear scales, they get to about 8 feet long and can strike almost their whole length it would seem.
If it appears that I have been on the receiving end of more than one of these you would be correct. 
Nice snakes though


----------



## Slateman (Mar 15, 2005)

i am trying to post another photo of the terarium with snakes.
longest would be about 110 cm.


----------



## Coastie (Mar 16, 2005)

by the looks of that slateman it some kind of culubrid . but see that soft seaweed or freshwater weed its on i think it could be a mildly poisonous swamp or tropical sea species kept in part fresh / part salt aquarium as above . in those countries they can transfer them to nurseries as these tropical colubrids are more native to those countries Thailand and Pukhet . 
They may even find the species around local where the nursery is in Thailand and Pukhet .
Well slateman thats what i think but some peple might think me an expert . i do keep my heads in the books lol.
I mightnt know anything at all!!


----------



## Slateman (Mar 16, 2005)

Looks like Hix have the snake identified. 
It was a preety snakey with this orange/yellowish neck colour.


----------



## Brodie (Mar 16, 2005)

I did some research after I made moosey post for me, the whipsnakes i was referring too are also called keelbacks. 

I saw them on mark o'shea, so had no idea what the real name of the genus was, sorry


----------



## Dicco (Mar 16, 2005)

Your back Brodes!


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

> Rednecked Keelback


Does this mean it's inbred?

Good to see ya back Brodes!!!


----------



## Coastie (Mar 17, 2005)

well great hix ur the expert on this stuff 
congrats 
P.S whip snakes are beautifull with their texture especialy whebn u handle them.


----------

